# neale cranwell a star in the making?



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

any thoughts? how far can this lad go and in what organization


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

maybe world champ in the NAC.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why not put a link about him mate ?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

link would be good to see.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.savant-health.com/product_images/uploaded_images/neale_cranwell_Italy.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.savant-health.com/news/25/2009-Mr-Universe-Title-winner-credits-Udos-Choice-.html&h=800&w=533&sz=121&tbnid=c5QVa1hhSm918M:&tbnh=275&tbnw=183&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dneale%2Bcranwell&zoom=1&q=neale+cranwell&usg=__skRLhFApiRS3XlOO6qBvTQPw3W0=&sa=X&ei=O9H6TIW6KcaShAe3wLicCw&ved=0CB0Q9QEwAA

He does quite a few shows with Dean Ash on the active channel.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Didn't we have thread about him not long back? Yup...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/116042-neale-cranwell-n-c.html


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Even tho some people say neale dusnt compete in a serious fed, he is a big dude and can get in good condition


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

I know him really nice bloke was in the club I work in last night on a night out


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me he looks dry in that pic !!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Fu*k me he looks dry in that pic !!


Yeah he is great shape and condition


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

He does post on here now and then

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/titan/


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

only seen him on t.v, seems a nice bloke tho.think he got more talent than zak kahn,wud b gud to see him in a bigger organization.hope to get to his gym in the new year,luks gud


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

beefc said:


> only seen him on t.v, seems a nice bloke tho*.think he got more talent than zak kahn*,wud b gud to see him in a bigger organization.hope to get to his gym in the new year,luks gud


are you serious?


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah deadly.zak struggles wiv conditioning and diet.its not all about mass


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

beefc said:


> only seen him on t.v, seems a nice bloke tho.think he got more talent than zak kahn,wud b gud to see him in a bigger organization.hope to get to his gym in the new year,luks gud


Yes it is a nice and friendly gym


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

i take it you didnt see him win the british?



neales good but these two are in a different league altogether im afraid


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah but its taken him how many attemps.i think if neale moved orgs he wud go to another level.and stop trainin wiv dean ash haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

beefc said:


> yeah but its taken him how many attemps.i think if neale moved orgs he wud go to another level.and stop trainin wiv dean ash haha


it took him a few but he has got age on his side. neales what later part of 30? i


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

luks like its kitted well


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> it took him a few but he has got age on his side. neales what later part of 30? i


i see ur point.just think zak wont ever fulfill his potential


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

from what i know of both of them, Zack and Neale are two completely different types of phyique, can't really compare

on a side note, does anyone know how Zack's recovery is going?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

nice one, still looks in good shape, good to see.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the comparison to Zack is insane at best, Neale has a great physique i met him for the first time at the Universe he is a really nice guy as well....i think even neale will say you are mad to compare him to Zak.....

i think Neale would place well in the UKBFF but i do think he would struggle to win his class at the moment which i believe would be Heavies as he would be up against guys like Barny, Haraldos etc.....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Getting prize money, flights abroad etc, not sure why he would want to change from NAC! :lol:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I think neale would get a top 6 place in the under 100's at the british.

I think he would probably get around 4th place. Be up against guys like dotun and wayne niemiec. At the moment i would place barny, haroldas and cecil slightly above him but could see a 4th place in the under 100's.

Contrary to what some people seem to post about neale, he is a very nice guy, polite and friendly. I dont understand why he has developed as many haters as he has, but i guess because he has managed to get a role on the la muscle/active channel (havent actually seen it so dont know what it's called but if you guys say so), the same with dean ash who is also a nice guy as well. No attitude and both v friendly. But obviously some people take a disliking to others if they see them on tv or in a magazine etc, thats just the way it seems to be these days.

I think eventually neale has the capability to win the under 100's at the british title. I think hes mid 30's so being a pro and competing in the pro scene is not really a possibility. But he keeps improving each year and always gets in great condition, so i could see him challenging for top 3 place at the british in the under 100's.

To compare him to zack is a very weak comparison to make. Zack is 30-31 years old and has all the mass there of a top pro, he just needs a bit more refinement and to bring the condition to the pro shows and he is going to get top 3 in his debut at a pro show.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

This Neale fella seems nice enough, but cos of some appearance in the media, he's thought of as a bell end, even though he runs a good gym, trains people, does work for local charity, and seems positive for our sport.

Gregg Valentino on the other hand has developed a cult following after pretty much being a douchebag, and giving our sport a bad name.

the difference?

Gregg's got a big mouth and lots of attitude, and in our twisted society that seems to get more respect than a clean cut guy who just happens to appear on the telly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> the comparison to Zack is insane at best, Neale has a great physique i met him for the first time at the Universe he is a really nice guy as well....i think even neale will say you are mad to compare him to Zak.....
> 
> i think Neale would place well in the UKBFF but i do think he would struggle to win his class at the moment which i believe would be Heavies as he would be up against guys like Barny, Haraldos etc.....


i agree. the 100kg class is the one at the moment. throw lee spencer back in and realisticly thats another place possibly lost. neale is clearly doing well where he is, running a decent business etc. would be mad to think about ukfbb for the time being.

also on a side note. do you think he would get a fair crack of the whip if he did decide to do the ukfbb?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Think he did Leamington Spa last year and won?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> This Neale fella seems nice enough, but cos of some appearance in the media, he's thought of as a bell end, even though he runs a good gym, trains people, does work for local charity, and seems positive for our sport.
> 
> *Gregg Valentino on the other hand has developed a cult following after pretty much being a douchebag, and giving our sport a bad name.**the difference?*
> 
> Gregg's got a big mouth and lots of attitude, and in our twisted society that seems to get more respect than a clean cut guy who just happens to appear on the telly.


Met him have you???

Made a lot of money from his arms, TV appearances and has never been short of sluts!!

Who apart Arnold has given sport a good name??

If you knew many of the top guys personally you would also realise how fcked up most of them are..

I find Greg amusing, and like him or not he does speak a lot of truth..

He is just another facet of what is a fcked up pursuit

I am doubtful that Greg has given bodybuilding any sort of bad name at all, those in know take for what he is, haterz would have hated anyway no matter what


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Met him have you???
> 
> Made a lot of money from his arms, TV appearances and has never been short of sluts!!
> 
> ...


Good post.

I "met" as in talked with him briefly at the Arnold a few years ago and he was very nice.

Certainly seemed to make the most out of him self.

Hate on him if you will but all those "stupid" site injections made him much more well known than regular bodybuilding ever would..........and the real kicker is only bbers realize its all oil every one else just thinks he is a drug using bb just a lot bigger arms than all the others LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

greg is very knowledgable and does know his stuff , but unfortunaltly wont ever be taken seriously.

as for jw007 comment regarding greg giving bb a bad name, i agree with him. its never had a good name to beggin with


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the point about greg was that the average person on the street will always say bodybuilding and steroids go hand in hand because they know nothing about it and then he comes along and does a tv program saying about how much he used to sell and his involvment with gangstars and all the stupidity about his arms etc, etc... it didn't do the sport any good publicy. We all know what goes on and the risks and i'm not saying he's a bad guy, no doubt he knows is stuff and did what he thought was right for him but i dont think he put himself in the best light in that show and to people who know a bit about the game he did seem a bit of a dick i thought


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

^

the thing is, the average person on the street thinks steroids and bb go hand in hand because that actually is the case. when it comes to trying to sell bb to the public, it doesnt matter if greg valentino or ronnie coleman tries to do it, it wont work.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> ^
> 
> the thing is, the average person on the street thinks steroids and bb go hand in hand because that actually is the case. when it comes to trying to sell bb to the public, it doesnt matter if greg valentino or ronnie coleman tries to do it, it wont work.


I agree bodybuilding hard to sell because of the nature of it, lets be honest its an oddball thing in the eyes of the average person trying to get your muscles as big as possible while at the same time having your bodyfat low as possible to, eating plain old chickin and rice 6+ times a day, doing hrs of cardio and weight training every day... pure madness really! But i dont think some pr1ck sticking needles in his arms and drawing out poison and blaming everything thats gone bad in his life on steriods is gonna help either lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

big silver back said:


> I agree bodybuilding hard to sell because of the nature of it, lets be honest its an oddball thing in the eyes of the average person trying to get your muscles as big as possible while at the same time having your bodyfat low as possible to, eating plain old chickin and rice 6+ times a day, doing hrs of cardio and weight training every day... pure madness really! But i dont think some pr1ck sticking needles in his arms and drawing out poison and blaming everything thats gone bad in his life on steriods is gonna help either lol


completely agree. the training/ diet side of it isnt an issue because all top level athletes do it. i think the fact that the drug side isnt even hidden makes it impossible to sell to the general public


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*Wow another month passes and another thread on me!! arn't I the lucky one!..lol*

*I totally respect all the views* and obviously we compete in a sport thats judged on personal views so thats cool.

I agree with pscarb, hi mate.. Honoured to put in same sentance as Zak but Zak is a clear Uk Pro with all the potential of doing something gainst the yanks! one of a very small % of a few Pros... Good luck with the recovery Zak!

I have never sought out the notion / dream etc of becoming a ifbb pro... Im a realistic person and appreciate the the goal but to become a pro and do what...! Its rare unless a 202 uk pro to actually stand with the best of the USA...

and yes at 34!!! *not late 30's*....damn that paper round!!! lol I know im pushing the later years of competing..there are soo many great 20 something bodybuilders coming through and good luck to them!!

I compete in the NAC as it pays prize money, i get flown around the world competing in great venues and great countries and get a great holiday afterwoods... I thank NRGFUEL for their sponsorship!!

however last year I competed in the UKBFF leamington spa and won and have won the NABBA SE year or 2 back but have never gone onto the finals as yet due to competing in the NAC and the cross fed rulings..

However so we are all clear I do prep guys and girls for comps and have a strong Team KRUNCH of 7 ppl confirmed for the UKBFF in MAY 2011... It shud be a great show with almost all classes represented!!!

MYSELF making an appearance on stage!

I am happy with my progress over the recent year and feel at a lean 19stone and well balanced I have had a great rebound since June and look forward to my contest prep come Feb

That should lay to bed these continued debates on am I good enough... and until then ill attatch my latest comp photo, winning the NAC World Champs in June2010

If any of you guys wanna train at my KRUNCH gym in Waltham Abbey then send me a email and Ill reply u a free pass... You can come have a free workout... on me!


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

PMSL at posting two massive pics of yourself at the end of your post ^^^^ :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Whatever you thoughts on the subject you cant dispute Neale looks fantastic in those pics, i'd be over the moon if i could ever achieve anything close to that!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Neale has a fantastic physique, am looking forward to seeing him back on stage, saw him at the Universe and he's looking HUGE!! he also runs an impressive gym and is a top bloke all round!! well done neale for all you have achieved, total respect!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Neale your a great guy was fantastic chatting to you at the NAC last month


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

chestbrah said:


> PMSL at posting two massive pics of yourself at the end of your post ^^^^ :lol:


Why not,Neil looks awesome,has a great physique that most of us on here can only dream of achieving.

Wish i lived closer to Krunch as i would love to take up that great offer.

Just proves the bloke is also a gent.

Good luck with your future comps Neil


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

titan said:


> I agree with pscarb, hi mate.. Honoured to put in same sentance as Zak but Zak is a clear Uk Pro with all the potential of doing something gainst the yanks! one of a very small % of a few Pros... Good luck with the recovery Zak!


Hi Neale now dont let all this attention go to your head mate  hope you got some good info from the link i sent you? if i am ever in the area working i will pop in for a catch up and session......just keep doing what your doing mate, it is certainly working for you....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Met him have you???
> 
> Made a lot of money from his arms, TV appearances and has never been short of sluts!!
> 
> ...


calm down big boy

no i haven't met him

my point is, this Neale chap has done positive things, but still gets ripped apart because of federation politics?

and as for Gregg, that Channel 4 documentary "the man who's arms exploded", probably didn't shine well on bb'ing, bearing in mind, as you've said, it didn't have a good name to begin with, most armchair plonkers would just see it as an underline to what they already thought of bodybuilders "see what roids do???"

i take back the douchebag comment though, having not spoken to him in person, but you see my point about being brash seems to demand more respect than being polite and meek (as Neale seems to be)

and Con, how much money his arms made him doesn't really come into it, we're talking about reputation, not income

out of interest, does anyone know what shape Gregg's in now?


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

m8 i wasnt lookin 4 people to slag u off,in my opinion u hav got a gr8 physiqe and totally respect the hard work and dedication.now i no why u r in the fed u r and understand.the pro american scene is biased anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> calm down big boy
> 
> no i haven't met him
> 
> ...


but do the genral public care what the differnce is between synthol and steroids? i mean with bb your flogging a dead horse to the public because 9 times out of 10 it comes back to the one thing, drugs. all sports do them but none as blatant as this.

sorry this is off topic from neale


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> but do the genral public care what the differnce is between synthol and steroids? i mean with bb your flogging a dead horse to the public because 9 times out of 10 it comes back to the one thing, drugs. all sports do them but none as blatant as this.
> 
> sorry this is off topic from neale


99% of the general public probably don't know about synthol

which is why they probably thought that he was using normal steds and it made his arms fill with puss!

but i accept the point that he probably didn't make much difference, as the public hate the sport anyway

but Neale seems to have done positive stuff and still been slagged off, that's the point i was making


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry the synthol thing is way off topic and NOTHING to do with the thread on neale.

Fair play to neale, he is happy gets flown here there and everywhere to do what he loves gets on the tele and he is actually pretty good at bodybuilding


----------



## Mikey G (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont think anyone on here can really comment on any of Neales decisions, unless your at the level that he is at then what does your opinion count for?

Fact is the guy is clearly in great shape, in shape that 9 out of 10 of us will never be in. Yes bodybuilding is a judged sport and spectated on so people will have their own views, but if your views arent constructive then best not aired!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

Mikey G said:


> *I dont think anyone on here can really comment on any of Neales decisions, unless your at the level that he is at then what does your opinion count for? *Fact is the guy is clearly in great shape, in shape that 9 out of 10 of us will never be in. Yes bodybuilding is a judged sport and spectated on so people will have their own views, but if your views arent constructive then best not aired!


thats rubbish for a start. opinions count for everything. as we have said he is good, nobodys denying that, as long as its not outright personal slagging and he thread stays contructive there is no problem.

ive never boxed at pro level so does my opinion that audley harrisons **** not carry any substance?


----------



## Mikey G (Dec 18, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> thats rubbish for a start. opinions count for everything. as we have said he is good, nobodys denying that, as long as its not outright personal slagging and he thread stays contructive there is no problem.
> 
> ive never boxed at pro level so does my opinion that audley harrisons **** not carry any substance?


What im getting at is whatever his choices on federation or anythingelese, their made personal to him just like and choices YOU may make, gald you agree on the constructive part.

And yes Audley maybe **** but would you get in the ring with him?


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

i would for the money david haye got!!!!!!! i think neales got it right,why change fed if hes winning all the time and getting money travel and holidays out of it.a mr universe title is a hell of a title whatever fed


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

I started a thread about Neale a few months ago, i made positive comments about the guy and recieved a load of s**t cos hes no zac or dorian, it really put me off posting on forums like this. However after not posting for a few months its nice to come back and see that other people share my views on Neale.

awesome physique very inspiring.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Big chris said:


> I started a thread about Neale a few months ago, i made positive comments about the guy and recieved a load of s**t cos hes no zac or dorian, it really put me off posting on forums like this. However after not posting for a few months its nice to come back and see that other people share my views on Neale.
> 
> awesome physique very inspiring.


I agree with you 100% mate.


----------



## beefc (Oct 26, 2010)

some jelous people out there m8.brits love to slag of people who acheive anything.neales a star


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

beefc said:


> some jelous people out there m8.brits love to slag of people who acheive anything.neales a star


Amen to that brother....

:thumbup1:


----------

